# Chữa bệnh tiểu buốt theo phương pháp dân gian



## Tuyết 8291 (4/10/19)

_Hiện tượng tiểu buốt gặp ở cả nam giới và nữ giới, mà nguyên nhân chủ yếu gây ra bệnh là do vi khuẩn xâm nhập gây nên viêm nhiễm. Khi mang triệu chứng này cần phải điều trị để bệnh không nặng thêm và gây ra nhiều biến chứng. Trong dân gian có một số giải pháp chữa trị chứng tiểu buốt khá hiệu quả. Dưới đây là một số cách thức dân gian thường sử dụng._






*Phòng tránh bệnh tiểu buốt như thế nào cho hiệu quả ? *
Rất nhiều nam giới và nữ giới bị chứng tiểu buốt là do không chú ý gìn giữ vệ sinh cá nhân đúng cách, quan hệ dục tình không an toàn nên dẫn đến hiện trạng viêm nhiễm gây nên triệu chứng như tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt… Do vậy, khi mang triệu chứng cần đến những trung tâm y tế có uy tín để thăm khám cũng như có biện pháp điều trị kịp thời để tránh bệnh lan lên thận gây suy thận.

Cần cung cấp đủ nước cho thân thể, không nên uống quá nhiều cũng như quá ít nước. Trong bữa ăn hàng ngày cần phải cung ứng nhiều rau xanh, hoa quả giúp lợi tiểu và nâng cao lượng nước tiểu giúp đẩy vi khuẩn ra bên ngoài cơ thể.

Vệ sinh thân thể sạch sẽ cũng như bộ phận sinh dục, đi tiểu trước và sau khi quan hệ tình dục

Tập thể dục để tăng cường sức khỏe, nâng cao sức đề kháng

Làm việc và ngơi nghỉ hợp lý, giảm căng thẳng và stress, giữ cho tinh thần luôn vui vẻ, thoải mái.

*Chữa tiểu buốt theo phương pháp thức dân gian mà bạn nên biết *
_Bí xanh:_ Lấy một miếng bí xanh to bằng bát con, sau đó gọt vỏ ngoài và giã lấy nước có hòa thêm chút muối cho dễ uống. Hoặc cũng có thể gọt vỏ ăn sống bao nhiêu tùy thích. Áp dụng cách thức trên trong 10 ngày bệnh sẽ thuyên giảm. Giả dụ nếu cảm thấy khó ăn thì có thể luộc bí lên, ăn cả bí và uống nước luộc tùy thích. Đây là một trong các cách thức thức chữa đái buốt rất hiệu quả trong trường hợp bệnh mới phát.

*Sắn dây:* Củ sắn dây cạo sạch vỏ, thái ra từng miếng phơi khô, đem sấy cho giòn. Sau đấy giã nhỏ, đem rây thật mịn và hòa cùng chút đường uống hằng ngày. Loại bột này tuy không trắng và mịn bằng bột sắn lọc nhưng mát và công hiệu hơn. Nếu như không có nhiều thời gian, thì cũng có thể hòa bột sắn dây uống cũng có công dụng tương tự.
_ 
Bèo cái:_ Đây cũng là một trong những cách dân gian chữa tiểu buốt rất tốt. Lấy bèo cái bỏ rễ, lá thài lài, rễ cỏ tranh và lá mã đề, mỗi thứ một nắm, cho vào nồi sao vàng và úp xuống chỗ đất đã quét sạch. Đợi cho nguội, lấy một vốc to cho vào ấm để sắc. Khi dùng có thể thêm đường cho dễ uống.

_Da vàng mề gà:_ Lấy độ 20 cái da vàng trong mề gà, rang cho cháy và tán nhỏ mịn, chia làm 4 lần để uống. Mỗi ngày uống vài lần với nước sôi để nguội. Ngoài ra, trong chế độ ăn cần ăn thêm chanh, cam hoặc đậu xanh nấu, trứng gà tươi. Kiêng ăn các loại cay nóng như ớt, hạt tiêu…

Ngoài các cách trên đây, để tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức, các bạn có thể sử dụng sản phẩm được điều chế từ thiên nhiên chuyên dành cho người bị bệnh tiểu buốt có uy tín trên thị trường và có thể giúp điều trị tận gốc các triệu chứng này ví dụ như thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe Bảo Niệu Đức Thịnh.


----------

